# Indesign Server Crash



## mf (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi we use Indesign CS2 with no problems on several G5s. 

However accessing CS2 files on either our Windows NT server or SAMBA server causes the file, and CS2 to crash, with messages:

 "The network connection was lost for the file xxx.indd, or the file was modified by another process." 

followed by "Adobe Indesign is shutting down. A serious error was detected . Please restart Indesign to recover work in any unsaved Indesign documents."

As we have been previously using Incopy on PCs accessing Indesign on the servers, using Panther OSX this is a major problem for us, now that we are on Tiger/G5s and CS2

PS Have tried reinstalling, also repairing and removing duplicate fonts.


----------



## baddriverdave (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, I just ran into this issue myself. Adobe has addresseed (not corrected, mind you) this issue at this link: http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/331822.html Hope this helps you out.


----------



## ram_doubler (Oct 18, 2005)

Connecting with AdmitMac from Thursby Software fixes this problem. You can download a demo version to be sure. Good luck!


----------

